# Deleted by OP



## Elizabethm (Sep 10, 2010)

when i bought jojo i did a blind purchase. the guy brought me 2 female rats to my apartment totalling $6. within a few days (almost 1 week) i noticed she was really fat. upon wich i asked advice on here and promptly accepted it. i called the place where she had come from and they said it would probably be only 1 more week. i got a small one level cage for her to deliver in... my maternity cage as i call it. when i visited family members the next weekend she successfully delivered 4 live babies (no more than 6 since she was tiny)and was doing a good job... so i was not worried to leave her alone for 2 days (seemed like a good idea since she was very jumpy to even my shadoww in the room). she most likely ate her litter trying to protect them (my hampsters did that many times when i was 10 years old if they felt unsafe with their surroundings). she had plenty of food and water. *she is alive and healthy* so i know there were no pregnancy issues


----------



## eddricksmommy101 (Jul 16, 2010)

*Re: JOJO'S NEW BABIES!!!!!!!!!!! 9-16-10*

OH MY GOSH!!!
SOOO CUTE LITTLE PINKIES!

 Boys or girls, or cant you tell?


----------



## rattiesalem24 (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: JOJO'S NEW BABIES!!!!!!!!!!! 9-16-10*

Finally!!! Great timing, Jojo. lol. This is so exciting! I hope the babies do well until you get back. Ok, now I really want to know how many there are! I can't wait! ;D


----------



## Elizabethm (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: JOJO'S NEW BABIES!!!!!!!!!!! 9-16-10*

i have not looked yet. she was at 4 babies when i left but she was still delivering. my apartment was a little cold and the babies were starting to get cold so i set the cage in a dark place on a heating pad on medium heat. i figured it would be good for the mom and babies since my apartment heater is a flam furnac and i cant leave that on while im gone. as you can see she was still cleaning them. im worried though cuz shes nesting on paper towels but they were sticking to the babies. would that hurt much


----------



## rattiesalem24 (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: JOJO'S NEW BABIES!!!!!!!!!!! 9-16-10*

I don't think that the paper towels is a problem, take a look at this post: http://www.ratforum.com/index.php/topic,21661.0.html

I really love Jojo's timing (sarcastic)


----------



## Elizabethm (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: JOJO'S NEW BABIES!!!!!!!!!!! 9-16-10*

yeah me too lol  typical women..... late as always


----------



## rattiesalem24 (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: JOJO'S NEW BABIES!!!!!!!!!!! 9-16-10*

lol ;D


----------



## Elizabethm (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: JOJO'S NEW BABIES!!!!!!!!!!! 9-16-10*

oh well when i return they will be 2 days old for sure instead of having to guess


----------



## Arbutus (Jul 31, 2010)

*Re: JOJO'S NEW BABIES!!!!!!!!!!! 9-16-10*

Yay babys!
I haven't posted but I've been following JoJo's story xD​


----------



## Elizabethm (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: JOJO'S NEW BABIES!!!!!!!!!!! 9-16-10*

;D imma grandma


----------



## rattiesalem24 (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: JOJO'S NEW BABIES!!!!!!!!!!! 9-16-10*

You must be so proud! lol


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: JOJO'S NEW BABIES!!!!!!!!!!! 9-16-10*

I would only place the heating mat under half of her cage, that way if she's too warm, she can move her and the babies over to a cooler spot. Mom will usually do what's best for her babies  Congrats!


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: JOJO'S NEW BABIES!!!!!!!!!!! 9-16-10*

Congratulations  Is your boyfriend still going to check in on them from time to time? Can't wait to watch them grow up.


----------



## Elizabethm (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: JOJO'S NEW BABIES!!!!!!!!!!! 9-16-10*

yeah at least every 1-2 hours. i will get a couple pics of the whole litter on sunday when i return home


----------



## rattiesalem24 (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: JOJO'S NEW BABIES!!!!!!!!!!! 9-16-10*

Do you know how many ended up in the whole litter? Has your boyfriend told you anything?

Can't wait for more pics ;D


----------



## Elizabethm (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: JOJO'S NEW BABIES!!!!!!!!!!! 9-16-10*

he just told me they look ok he hasnt gone into details about size etc. i will keep you updated as best i can


----------



## toby (May 11, 2009)

*Re: JOJO'S NEW BABIES!!!!!!!!!!! 9-16-10*

at last..... great news they're here.


----------



## rattiesalem24 (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: JOJO'S NEW BABIES!!!!!!!!!!! 9-16-10*



Elizabethm said:


> oh well when i return they will be 2 days old for sure instead of having to guess


wait? Is thursday to sunday 2 days?


----------



## Elizabethm (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: JOJO'S NEW BABIES!!!!!!!!!!! 9-16-10*

3 days. i will be home sunday after 3pm ;D


----------



## rattiesalem24 (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: JOJO'S NEW BABIES!!!!!!!!!!! 9-16-10*

Oh, ok cool ;D


----------



## Elizabethm (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: JOJO'S NEW BABIES!!!!!!!!!!! 9-16-10*

just to update you all. my boyfriend is afraid of rats but he checked on them again last night and said he could still see them moving. once again no update on amount in litter as he refused to get close enough to count. i will be home tomarrow afternoon so i will update with pictures and litter size then. this is sooo exciting though. i wish i was there to see them now


----------



## rattiesalem24 (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: JOJO'S NEW BABIES!!!!!!!!!!! 9-16-10*

Yay, they're alive! I wish you were there too. I can't wait to find out!


----------



## Meep (Jun 21, 2010)

*Re: JOJO'S NEW BABIES!!!!!!!!!!! 9-16-10*

Congrats! I have been following your posts and waiting to see the little babies. Glad everything this going well so far, and I can't wait too see pictures and follow your updates!


----------



## laughingrats (Apr 21, 2010)

*Re: JOJO'S NEW BABIES!!!!!!!!!!! 9-16-10*

About time! Lol, I can't wait to watch them as they grow. I was so excited when I saw you posted this!


----------



## hshelton (Feb 23, 2010)

*Re: JOJO'S NEW BABIES!!!!!!!!!!! 9-16-10*

I was excited as well. I wonder how many there are.


----------



## rattiesalem24 (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: JOJO'S NEW BABIES!!!!!!!!!!! 9-16-10*

Elizabethm, I assume you are in the pacific time zone, which means 3 our time is 5 this time (just me thinking). 

0f course I won't be home at 3 o'clock, I will be at a stupid soccer game. But right when it is done I'm checking this thread! Grr, I won't be here possibly, but I will be so distracted by the end of it (it starts at 2), and I will check right away!

I cant wait! ;D ;D ;D Don't forget pics!


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

*Re: JOJO'S NEW BABIES!!!!!!!!!!! 9-16-10*

Lol Relax I highly doubt shes forgetting pics now xD


----------



## Elizabethm (Sep 10, 2010)

*JOJO'S NEW BABIES!!!!!!!!!!! 9-16-10- TURN FOR THE WORST*

i am sorry for you all to hear this but i returned home to find 4 deceased babies and no more from the litter. she must have had a small litter. im wondering if she didnt have enough milk or what. i read that hairless rats have mamory gland issues and can dry up prematurly causing the babies to starve. :'(. my day started out amazing but went to sh**. im sorry


----------



## rattiesalem24 (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: JOJO'S NEW BABIES!!!!!!!!!!! 9-16-10*

Aww, I'm disappointed myself, But this must be so much worse for you. I'm sorry for your loss. RIP little ones...


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

*Re: JOJO'S NEW BABIES!!!!!!!!!!! 9-16-10*

Oh no. Sometimes these things just happen. She was a young mother and has a full life ahead of her so don't worry.
RIP babies.


----------



## Elizabethm (Sep 10, 2010)

*JOJO's NO LONGER A MOMMY- no need to ask for updates*

came home to cold babies on sunday night. i guess jojo just wasnt meant to be a mother after all she was still so young.


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: JOJO'S NEW BABIES!!!!!!!!!!! 9-16-10*

I'm sorry to hear the little ones didn't make it. Double rexes don't usually have lactating issues (its true hairless), but there must of been something wrong with them to all pass away. RIP babies!! Poor momma!


----------



## laughingrats (Apr 21, 2010)

*Re: JOJO'S NEW BABIES!!!!!!!!!!! 9-16-10*

Aw Elizabethm, I'm sorry to hear this. I guess it wasn't meant to be. R.I.P little bubs


----------



## lilangel (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: JOJO'S NEW BABIES!!!!!!!!!!! 9-16-10*

Aw so sorry.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: JOJO'S NEW BABIES!!!!!!!!!!! 9-16-10*

Momma was a baby. Or a very stunted young girl, she didn't have much of a chance really. I was worried that Lilith would have labour issues or lactation issues or just was too new a mom and didn't take care of the babies...I was lucky.

I had another mom abandon her litter after 17 days, I managed to save 4 of them and got them with another rescue mom, but even then, the smallest girl died at 4 months of age. 

Its sad but it happens.


----------



## Elizabethm (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: JOJO'S NEW BABIES!!!!!!!!!!! 9-16-10*

yes but at least it was only the babies and not my dear mum jojo. i have grown kinda attached to mum and she is growing more friendly everyday


----------



## ][stacey][ (Nov 4, 2007)

*Re: JOJO'S NEW BABIES!!!!!!!!!!! 9-16-10*

Oh no  im so sorry ive been following this and i only just got linked to this thread because i didnt see it :/ im so sorry to hear


----------



## Elizabethm (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: JOJO'S NEW BABIES!!!!!!!!!!! 9-16-10*

its ok things like that happen. she was just too young of a mother.... it wasnt meant to be. im not dwelling on the past with the babies cuz its no use. but thank you.


----------



## Nagi (Sep 19, 2010)

*Re: JOJO'S NEW BABIES-LITTER DIDNT SURVIVE*

RIP little ones.<3


----------

